# Positive ANA screen



## WonderCoder (Sep 16, 2010)

How would you code a positive ANA screen diagnosis?

Thanks


----------



## chrisden_7 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have used 795.79-other and unspecified nonspecific immunological findings, I don't know that there is a code specific to +ANA screen.


----------



## WonderCoder (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## asmith1@pancarefl.org (Feb 23, 2013)

796.4


----------

